# Dwarf Hairgrass in gravel substrate?



## BradC (Dec 22, 2010)

Welcome!

I have grown DHG in flourite and in aquasoil. 

Planting was easy in flourite but did not grow dense at all. Could just be my experience but it seems like flourite is two large in size for the DHG to send up shoots to the point where it will get nice and thick.

It all depends on how you want it to grow and look. It will grow healthy but might not be as full/dense as you would like.

Like I said this is just my experience though.

Good luck!


----------



## VeeSe (Apr 16, 2011)

The gravel on top of the flourite is much larger than the flourite itself I think.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

DHG will grow just fine in flourite. It will grow extremely thick in more or less any substrate.

Eventually the roots get down an inch or two and will hold it down in just about any substrate. If the gravel is very large, it may have trouble grabbing hold initially. This means you will have to plant larger clumps, and it may take longer to grow a full carpet.

Root tabs seem to be beneficial when initially growing DHG. They're too difficult to use to be worth the effort once the grass fills in though. DHG forms a very thick sod type of layer under it as it grows.


----------



## v369 (Nov 14, 2010)

as long as your fish dont dig too much should do fine.
i currently have mine in larger grain flourite, in with my cherry shrimp and it does very well


----------

